# A hard decision: 19inch or 20inch on my CRUZE???



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I unfortunately don't have any pictures, but from what I've seen, 19" is the best wheel size for this car. 20" just looks a bit too large.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

1.8L LTZ?? Interesting..

19's is my vote, if it were between the two..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Another vote for 19's

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GermanCruze85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,

thanks a lot for your fast Feedback. I think I have chosen 3 models I really really like and I also think that 19" are probably the better or best choice.

The 3 Models are the following:
"JADE-R" from TEAM DYNAMICS
"LE MANS" from TEAM DYNAMICS
"VAPOR" from COM4WHEELS

@ OnlyTaurus:
Yes, the german/european engine-versions are a 1.6L Engine (123 HP) and a 1.8L Engine (141 HP). Also a 1.7L or 2.0L Diesel-Version.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Just curious -- for those on 19" wheels, what is the rim size (9"? 9.5"?) and what is the wheel size you put on them (245/35/R19? 255/35/R19?)?


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

hey buddy check out my garage.
I have got 20inch Status fangs on my hatch.
Maybe it will help you get an idea of the look with size cause you also have a hatch.
Honestly when i first looked at the car with these wheels i thought they were only 18 or 19 inch until i had a look at the rim size on the tire wall.
Good luck in you search but i think it would be easier and cheaper in the long run tire wise for 19s


----------



## GermanCruze85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,

thanks again for your posts and opinions. I think I found some really really nice rims for my CRUZE and will post some pictures within the next weeks! ... I will order the "01RZ" from RONDELL in Flat Anthrazit (grey). These Rims looks AWESOME and the tire-dimension will be 235/40 R 19. 

To be honest: I like my cars decent tuned and think this rim/tire combination and a decent lowering makes my Cruze unique.

@ Deroid:
This is probably the impression when you got black rims. I allways think black rims look smaller than bright and shiny rims. 

I will post some pictures when I got the rims on my car!!


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

go 19"
and spend some extra on some god tires , otherwise u will have alot noise inside car


----------



## WRS671 (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess I'll be the first one to vote for 20's. These are Borghini 20x8.5 with Lexani 225/35/20's. No lift, no drop, no rub.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

18 or 19. since you live in germany and your roads are good roads i think, go for the 19. i am from portugal and i had to go with 18 since we have crappy roads.lol


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I put 20's on my girls car and i think its just personal preference. I think the look good, but hey to each theyre own. 19's wouldnt be bad either.


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

got 19" on mine from MAK


----------



## 1lowCruzee (Oct 23, 2013)

emanon9297 said:


> I put 20's on my girls car and i think its just personal preference. I think the look good, but hey to each theyre own. 19's wouldnt be bad either.
> View attachment 8561



Did you lower it at all?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

1lowCruzee said:


> Did you lower it at all?



Yes it has the Eibach pro kit set. Rides good and has great handling.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Go with 19 and as an example im running 235/35/19 to give you an idea on clearance...may need spring if ur going low profile..I hate my gap


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

19in tires are a lot more expensive.. but if you're jacked, then go for it lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## black442 (Nov 9, 2013)

emanon9297 said:


> I put 20's on my girls car and i think its just personal preference. I think the look good, but hey to each theyre own. 19's wouldnt be bad either.
> View attachment 8561


can I get your rim size, offset and tire size??? also how much is your car lowered??? I really like that stance. thanks in advance. colby


----------



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

I bought the eibach kit from www.badnewsracing.net for around $220 and the install cost me about $200. Great investment for the price. Check out my garage to see results.I've still got a gap, but that's running the stock 16" wheels. I'll have 18s within the next couple weeks. Pics coming soon.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Nice Ride,
I just order a set of Donz 20inch what size tire are you running here on these 20?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GermanCruze85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> my Name is Julian and I live in Germany. I bought a CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.8L LTZ hatchback a few days ago and will receive this car within the next weeks ..... My first investment or aftermarket-part should be some nice RIMS!! ..... But I can't decide which size, to be honest: I like the 19s but can imagine that 20s also can look very very nice on this car.





GermanCruze85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> thanks a lot for your fast Feedback. I think I have chosen 3 models I really really like and I also think that 19" are probably the better or best choice.
> 
> The 3 Models are the following:
> ...


*Schön Gruß Julian!*

I checked out the three wheels you've selected and would definitely recommend the 19" inch Vapors. Great design that I believe will look terrific on your Cruze. Please be sure to post a few pics of your Cruze after you've mounted the new wheels.

_Ich wünsche Dich Alles Gute mein Freund,
_*Martin Oettinger*


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

emanon9297 said:


> I put 20's on my girls car and i think its just personal preference. I think the look good, but hey to each theyre own. 19's wouldnt be bad either.
> View attachment 8561


Wha tire size do you run with these rims, do you get any rubbing with the 20"S


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

19s, wish the states had the hatchback version available, IMO makes the car sportier.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

check out the aftermarket wheels thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...28689-official-aftermarket-wheels-thread.html


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

i have 19 s on my Cruze






this is what it looks like also have bc racing coilovers


----------



## jfelix (May 31, 2015)

i love that set up! where did you get the rim and tire combo? and how much did it cost you ?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

jfelix said:


> i love that set up! where did you get the rim and tire combo? and how much did it cost you ?


have you tried tire rack? IMO good place not not the only place


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

20x8.5


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I wish they sold the spec-z wheels.


----------



## tattooed_cajun (Jan 15, 2016)

****. i am seriously thinking about getting these wheels (19) for my little cruz. glad i got to see what they look like on there. bad ass. now i will feel like im copying lol


----------



## Jovonne_Price (Sep 11, 2016)

Cruze SRIV said:


> i have 19 s on my Cruze
> View attachment 91193
> this is what it looks like also have bc racing coilovers


How many inches did you drop off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

